# How long until Betta Fish start showing their colors?



## crochetmenot (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought a baby Betta from Petco and this is the first time I have cared for a Betta this young. When I got him, he was the smallest of all the babies. I've had him for roughly a month now. His fins have always been red and earlier this week he has been showing some blue along the edges. However his body is "skin colored" as my boyfriend puts it. I'm not sure if this is what color he's going to be or if all babies start off as this yellow-ish tan and then develop other colors.

And in other news, I watched him blow a bubble nest today and I'm thoroughly confused. XD I thought he was too young for that but I guess he thinks otherwise.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

There's no "standard" baby Betta color. I've never bought a baby but I know my Bettas have changed colors at different times after I've brought them home, some changes have been mild while others quite drastic. I have one orange male, light orange who so far hasn't change color other than to darken up a little bit.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

He may have what's known as "Cambodian" coloring, where he has a light body and darker fins. Betta change colors for quite a long time throughout maturing, too, so it may be a while before he settles on his final look.

Bettas reach sexual maturity between 3 and 6 months. I believe Petco typically sells their babies around 6-8 week old, which may put yours right around that age!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

agree with snoeflayke...from your description..sounds like a cambodian..and yes betta "develop" it's color/s as it mature, and bettas with color/s like marbles may even "keep changing" their colors almost as long as they live


----------

